# pollen sacs?



## deadkndys (Oct 4, 2014)

This is my first time trying to make fem seeds. They look like male flowers to me. What do you think? 

View attachment DSC_0458[1].jpg


View attachment DSC_0459[1].jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 4, 2014)

Pics are a little blurry but that first pic looks more like a female calyx with hairs coming out the top. Especially with that bud below it.

Here's a little helpful info... http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-boy-girl


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 6, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Pics are a little blurry but that first pic looks more like a female calyx with hairs coming out the top. Especially with that bud below it.
> 
> Here's a little helpful info... http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-boy-girl



:yeahthat::goodposting:

Wet


----------

